# Waterslide demo with CA finish



## Glenn McCullough (Jul 28, 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/glenn.mccullough.90/videos/10211577691228856/

This is too long for this site but felt I couldn't cut much out, so you can see it on our club FB page above...
Posting my first ever demo video here, "waterslide decals on a pen blank". Hopes that friendly, interested viewers are easy on me. My wife, Sherrie, took her first ever demo video, too. It's too long (over 17 min.) for you tube, so interested to see why it posts here and how it looks. Comments, questions and suggestions welcome. Second video is the polishing segment.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jul 28, 2018)

Well that sucks! Thanks for looking , sorry the link ain’t working!


----------



## CREID (Jul 29, 2018)

The link works for me


----------



## Dr_N (Jul 29, 2018)

Works for me as well.  Thanks for sharing, it's nice to see people's processes.


----------



## Dusty (Jul 29, 2018)

Thanks for the video, Makes the process a lot better in my mind.


----------



## Skie_M (Aug 9, 2018)

Mmmm ... I would suggest do, but edit the video to cut out the repetitive parts .... you have the option of either making the video small enough to post on youtube or making the video as a multi-part series.


----------



## mark james (Aug 9, 2018)

Link also was fine for me.  Nice video, and yes, seeing how others do their finish is very helpful.


----------



## toddlf (Sep 7, 2018)

Very nice... Thank you for sharing your decal process.


----------

